# Hardware overvieuw



## dobby9 (Feb 6, 2009)

After using linux fore several years now .
I like to try Freebsd
But please be patience with me do not know anything about freebsd
My MOBO is P5LD2-X/I333
CPU Intel Dual core 1.8GHZ
HD 3 HD SATA 
HD controller emulating IDE
Graphic card Nvidia 6200 Gforce
NIC Realtek 
Printer Epson Syles D92 
My questions are did 1) Freebsd run on this hardware
                     2) Install freebsd on on of this drives and
                        Installing GRUB or how call in Freebsd
                         on this drive
                      3 Do I to do a lot of tweaking before it runs
Thank you for reading my questions
dobby9


----------



## jb_fvwm2 (Feb 7, 2009)

the hardware will probably work.
i'd use GAG rather than grub. Backup your old data first !
It should run right away but you have to install stuff, like
user's shell (zsh?)
the user(s) (non-root)
programs (/usr/ports) , the ports tree, ways to upgrade
best to see install guides on the web. They might give you
an idea how soon you'd be doing other things besides installing.
I did the initial install in 2004-2005: comparison:
weeks until windows98 modem working:  1-2
weeks until freebsd (same) modem working:  1-2
firewall, desktop, X, window manager, utility programs, etc.


----------

